# 3x3 Illusion Cube (Dayan Illusion)



## Matthew3075 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
I finished an idea that I came up with a while ago and it turned out pretty nice. 

Dayan is not making Illusions, I couldn't come up with a name for the cube.

Here is a link to a video showing my amazing cube! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMtxTvytQRQ


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 22, 2012)

Matthew3075 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I finished an idea that I came up with a while ago and it turned out pretty nice.
> 
> Dayan is not making Illusions, I couldn't come up with a name for the cube.
> ...



You weren't the first to make it Lubix was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81lol6OxWjk&feature=plcp.


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 22, 2012)

A Dayan Zhanchi illusion cube was one of Crazybadcubers prizes for his halloween contest.


----------



## Matthew3075 (Nov 22, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> A Dayan Zhanchi illusion cube was one of Crazybadcubers prizes for his halloween contest.



I made these before his contest


----------



## benskoning (Nov 23, 2012)

Matthew3075 said:


> I made these before his contest


Before Lubix?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 23, 2012)

benskoning said:


> Before Lubix?



I think not Lubix made theres in 2010 and Matthew made the video in 2012


----------



## Hunter (Nov 23, 2012)

CBC had them well before the contest.


----------

